# First try at cheese



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay I received my AMNS today, with some Hickory and Mesquite.

So I took a small block of Cheddar, small block of Colby Jack, and a small block of Pepper Jack

cut them into small long blocks and now am cold smoking them.

Lighting the AMNS was a breeze and the dust fired up and is smoking fine.

Will send pics when it is done.

Also would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the advice again.

And also I want to thank Todd for such a great product. Thanks Todd.


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

You are really going to like that thing. Turns $2 a pound cheese into $10 a pound cheese. It's like magic.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2011)

Post your pics when you're done.

Make sure you vac seal and allow to rest for 10 days or so.

Smoked cheese can be bitter until it mellows out

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2011)

I  age mine at least 21 days before eating.   I get $3 for 4oz presmoked weight.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay here are before and after pics of my first go at cold smoking cheese:








Okay this is the Cheddar and the Colby







And of Course Pepper Jack































Looks like it turned out okay..... I guess I will know in 2 to 3 wks.

Thanx for lookin'


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2011)

Very Nice Color!

Waiting Sux!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats on your first cheese smoke. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't wait to here the results, I'm sure it will be delicious!

I have a hot spinach dip recipe that calls for smoked mozzarella cheese. If I can find it I will share it with you guys, that dip is delicious, I think I got it from food network's website.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 22, 2011)

Yup, good looking product there- doing some every couple weeks keeps the waiting pains at bay once the first is ready.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice color!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks Real Good, PTC !!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## wildflower (Sep 23, 2011)

21 days


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 23, 2011)

alelover said:


> Looks good to me. How long did you smoke it for?




I let it smoke for 2.5 hrs. That seemed to be a average smoke time and I can adjust from there.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice job


----------

